# How much to feed 11 week old puppy



## BHoffman (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi all, trying to figure out about how much food I should be feeding my 11 week old girl. Currently I am feeding her between 2-3 cups of Nutro puppy a day. It is hard to know the exact amount since she usually grazes on her food throughout the day. In the morning I will put a cup of food into her bowl, she will usually eat at least a third to a half of what is put down right a way. Some days she may only eat a couple of bits of kibble and then she is off to play. Usually within the next couple of hours she will finish off the food in her bowl. Around noon I place another cup of food into her bowl which she may go for right away, or will snack on it through out the afternoon. In the evening I give her her last cup of food which she again does the same which she has done during the rest of the day. Some days she will eat everything and then other days there is still food left in the bowl when we go to bed for the night.

Her stools have been a soft form, a little softer than I would like but the do keep their form just messy on cleaning them up. She is definitely not overweight, she is definitely lean. I think she recently just grew some more, I weighed her this morning and at home she came in at 22 pounds which is 3.5 pounds heavier than at the vets office a week ago. Currently I am still trying to find a vet that I like and will be a good fit for us (I had recently moved to a new area and the vet I had been taking my cats to is a little too far to drive to for care). 

What I am doing seems like it is working at this time, just looking for reassurance. I grew up with GSD, however she is the first one that I ever owned myself. Tried to get a couple of pictures, although trying to get her to stand still is a challenge.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

